# Need a suggestion on a SoCal vendor



## yunebug (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I've been on CB a few times, inquiring about body mics and such. As it turns out, my school is ready (approved, funds ready to go, etc) to upgrade more equipments around the campus. What I'm looking for is a vendor that can handle and satisfy our needs at a competitive price and reasonable time table. Here's what I need done:

Purchase and installation of:
**theater**
-12 body mics in the theater (and external antennas, splitters, cables, etc etc)
-In-Focus short-throw projector (IN3916), mounted on ceiling in the theater
-Necessary hardware, cables, etc for a wall plate (HDMI, VGA, audio)

**gym**
-Da-Lite motorized screen 298" diag (146" x 260") or suggested size by vendor
-Relocation and installation of the current theater projector to the gym, plus a security cage
-Necessary hardware, cables, etc for a wall plate (HDMI, VGA, audio)

Would you be able to recommend a vendor in Southern California? My campus is located in Anaheim. Thank you very much for your time!


----------

